# Snow Stones & Cows



## Troy2395 (Jan 17, 2011)

Some images from the past few months

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2011)

Except #2, i like all of them
#4;How much simple it is that much beautiful; my most loved one; very creative

regards


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 18, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Except #2, i like all of them
> #4;How much simple it is that much beautiful; my most loved one; very creative
> 
> regards



I like the simple.  If you don't mind my asking what about #2 did you not like


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2011)

If the water in the pond appeared dark with those leaves in it  appearing sharp, this would have been more beautiful; now that region appears shallow and dull; of course your composition is excellent here, i must say

Regards


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 18, 2011)

I do like the one of the cows! That one's almost 3-D. I get the feeling, they come out of the frame to stare at me :shock:  !


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 18, 2011)

Frequency said:


> If the water in the pond appeared dark with those leaves in it  appearing sharp, this would have been more beautiful; now that region appears shallow and dull; of course your composition is excellent here, i must say
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the input.  I think i spent too much time looking at the texture of the stones i overlooked the water.  Ill work on it.  Always looking for ways to improve.


----------



## stroker (Jan 20, 2011)

Im tempted to etch the last one on a copper plate! Very good shot you have there. 
I also like the simple subjects that you use! What did you shoot with


----------



## Babs (Jan 20, 2011)

Lovely shots. I think 2 is the weakest and 1 looks off horizontal to my eye (though I see from the top of the window frame that it's horizontal to the edge of the picture). I love the others though. Especially #3. I own four original paintings and 3 of them involve stairs :lmao: What Freud would make of that I do not know!!


----------



## Curran (Jan 20, 2011)

Very nice! 

By any chance is #3 from Old Man's Cave?


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 20, 2011)

I like them all. I get the stones in #2. #3 is my favorite in the set. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 21, 2011)

Very Nice! Was #3 taken at Old Man's Cave?


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 22, 2011)

stroker said:


> Im tempted to etch the last one on a copper plate! Very good shot you have there.
> I also like the simple subjects that you use! What did you shoot with




I use A Nikon D200 with a 18-125mm sigma lens or the Nikkor 50mm 1.8.  Well at lest those are the two lenses i use most


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 22, 2011)

Curran said:


> Very nice!
> 
> By any chance is #3 from Old Man's Cave?




Yes it was Old Mans Cave.  I live in Columbus and untill this last summer i had never been to hocking hills.  That place is a gold mine of photography


----------



## Amocholes (Jan 24, 2011)

It's a beautiful spot for photography or just to take a nice walk. I'm from just north of Dayton.


----------



## Troy2395 (Jan 24, 2011)

I went to school in Dayton


----------

